# Chicken ordering



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

Can anyone explain how the hatcheries typically work. I was just looking at ordering my first birds and everything was out of stock. So how do I know when to order? And how long does it usually take for the chicks to arrive? Also has anyone used tractor supply to order there chicks?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Order now. They generally ship in Spring when the hatching starts up again.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Most hatcheries (I have ordered from) will tell the dates they ship. Check their web page ...

On a side note ~ 

Chicks are cute but a few pullets will be on my list come spring. (I'm now over the the cute chick stage. lol) Not sure what we will be getting but one thing for sure ... they will be pullets and not chicks. 

But that is just me ...


----------



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

So is there anyone personally who actually gets chicks now or is this too soon. This is my first attempt at chickens and I was planning on getting them in the next few weeks so they where laying eggs by spring instead of waiting until July or so. So should I just order now and patiently wait for the normal hatchery delivery dates?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hogleyripper said:


> So is there anyone personally who actually gets chicks now or is this too soon. This is my first attempt at chickens and I was planning on getting them in the next few weeks so they where laying eggs by spring instead of waiting until July or so. So should I just order now and patiently wait for the normal hatchery delivery dates?


what state are you in?
how many were you planning on ordering?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I checked McMurray Hatchery ... looks like start to ship 1/28 (on the bird I clicked on)

Limit 25 chick plus you get a surprise chick to boot.


----------



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in New York and I only want to order 6 birds. The 25 and 15 bird minimum order is the problem I was encountering.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Then you will need to watch the feed stores around Easter or check the boards at the feed store for people who have chicks for sell. (check local paper, craigslisr & etc.)


----------



## hogleyripper (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok thank you I will continue my search.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

There are some places where you can order as few as 3 chicks. Be careful of surprise chick, mine was a rooster!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> There are some places where you can order as few as 3 chicks. Be careful of surprise chick, mine was a rooster!


 unless they miss-sex it they will be roosters
that is how they unload all the extra little roos they have
but you can always give it away on craigslist.com
we got a bunch of free roos from there this year
most went to camp come fall


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A surprise chick, is just that a surpise ... My last one was an EE (hen) ... but yes over the years I have gotten a roaster or two. 

Just saying ...

They all have extra chicks that need a home be it hen or roo ... Luck of the draw.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> A surprise chick, is just that a surpise ... My last one was an EE (hen) ... but yes over the years I have gotten a roaster or two.
> 
> Just saying ...


it might be something really cool

if you only want a few get on craigslist & do a little looking
there will be lots to choose from
the demand will be high this year so those of us with bators 
will keep em full till fall comes...maybe later if people still wish to buy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers will ship smaller quantities. So will Mypetchicken.com but I haven't heard good things about them. Meyers has a good rep though.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Meyers will ship smaller quantities. So will Mypetchicken.com but I haven't heard good things about them. Meyers has a good rep though.


 what state is the OP in?
i'll myself like to buy local if i can
it's a great way to see where they came from
how they were raised & to take a good look at the adult birds.
it's also a great way of learning all the doos & don't.
also if you need just 2 or 3 more birds in the future you just call up & say
"hey if you still have some i would like them, can i come by today?"
that sure beats mail order IMHO

piglett


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> what state is the OP in?
> i'll myself like to buy local if i can
> it's a great way to see where they came from
> how they were raised & to take a good look at the adult birds.
> ...


This is what I decided to do as we'll. I wanted to make sure I was getting cold hearty birds. All the local people could answer any questions I had. I saw where they came from, saw how the coops were set up. A big plus since this was my first go at keeping chickens. People do mail order chicks up here(Alaska), there is a lot of risk with the extra distance and unpredictable weather. I just liked the peace of mind of getting them locally.


----------



## Catherine (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi , I would like to know how,when,where to order a specific breed. I have a male Chantecler , he is two kinds of golden red shimmery from breast up and has the black green irredecent tail feathers. He is very beautiful actually . He has no chicken hair or beard , what most call comb and wattle? He was originated in Canada from what little we have found out about him so far. Nothing to freeze which is good cause I can't see us trying to put shoes on him or Vaseline either. This is still a feral bird that just moved in and we have become his biggest fans. We don't really have time for babies and some young girls of his breed and coloring would bless us so much as we don't want his breed to disappear from the planet and there is a big danger of this happening . We really only want 2 girls but the coop we are painting now is big enough for 6 -8 chickens and has 3 nesting boxes. At least I think 6-8 could be just 6 .... These will be pets and the babies will go to homes that will protect the breed . We live in western NC on almost 4 acres and are surrounded by woods and pastures in back of us and two other sides. Lotta wild life out here, opossums,skunks,owls,crows,fox,deer,gofers,rabbits,turkeys,raccoons coyotes,feral cats on occasion ,huge black snakes and lots of other things come through on occasion . My next door neighbors have enjoyed this bird too and got baby chicks last summer of varying breeds, none like him though. So where do I start looking and where? This is a northern bird and I live in the south. Thanks for any help,advise in locating a breeder of good report either close enough to pick up or who will ship 3 only .


Thanks, Catherine


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Storeys guide has a great reference in the back that gives lots of resources for where you can get chicks. It's a reasonably priced book and you can also find out more about your chanticleer. I like Meyers hatchery but that's just me.


----------



## paramedic707 (Dec 23, 2012)

We got all.our birds at Atwoods but I know they won't have anymore til spring!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherine said:


> Hi , I would like to know how,when,where to order a specific breed. I have a male Chantecler , he is two kinds of golden red shimmery from breast up and has the black green irredecent tail feathers. He is very beautiful actually . He has no chicken hair or beard , what most call comb and wattle? He was originated in Canada from what little we have found out about him so far. Nothing to freeze which is good cause I can't see us trying to put shoes on him or Vaseline either. This is still a feral bird that just moved in and we have become his biggest fans. We don't really have time for babies and some young girls of his breed and coloring would bless us so much as we don't want his breed to disappear from the planet and there is a big danger of this happening . We really only want 2 girls but the coop we are painting now is big enough for 6 -8 chickens and has 3 nesting boxes. At least I think 6-8 could be just 6 .... These will be pets and the babies will go to homes that will protect the breed . We live in western NC on almost 4 acres and are surrounded by woods and pastures in back of us and two other sides. Lotta wild life out here, opossums,skunks,owls,crows,fox,deer,gofers,rabbits,turkeys,raccoons coyotes,feral cats on occasion ,huge black snakes and lots of other things come through on occasion . My next door neighbors have enjoyed this bird too and got baby chicks last summer of varying breeds, none like him though. So where do I start looking and where? This is a northern bird and I live in the south. Thanks for any help,advise in locating a breeder of good report either close enough to pick up or who will ship 3 only .
> 
> Thanks, Catherine


i would say get more girls for him than you think you need 
that way if 1/2 die ofr 1 reason or another you still have a few.
could you post a pic of this boy for us???

good luck
piglett

PS:contact this guy if you want chicks
http://www.chickhatchery.com/
looks like he has a nice setup


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

hogleyripper said:


> So is there anyone personally who actually gets chicks now or is this too soon. This is my first attempt at chickens and I was planning on getting them in the next few weeks so they where laying eggs by spring instead of waiting until July or so. So should I just order now and patiently wait for the normal hatchery delivery dates?


I find for best results, it's best to place your order with the hatchery immediately when they begin to take orders for the new year. This is also wise if you want rare breeds or want sexed stock. Rare breeds and sexed females will usually be sold out within a few weeks of a new calendar year.

In 2012 when I placed my order for houdans, I contacted the hatchery I wanted to place my order with Novemeber 2011. The hatchery contacted me back and said they started taking their new year orders end of Jan/early Feb. I watched their site. The day they announced they were taking orders for the 2012 season, I placed my order. Placed it 3rd week in Feb. 2012 and the first week of May 2012 I was at the airport to pick up my 25 houdan chicks. I got my order filled.
I know a few people who tried to place their order for houdans at the same hatchery who waited till March who were told that the hatchery was sold out of that breed for the year.


----------

